# Peanut hay time!



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

It's that time of the year and this time all my older brothers are not home......guess who has to help out? Yep, it's me! It definitely isn't the best job Ive had, but I'm learning to live with it! The first two times I erove the tractor and a small peanut Hay wagon, but I had only driven the tractor twice before then, and I didn't feel comfortable driving it and the wagon on the road. So, the other choice? The stick shift truck and the gooseneck trailer. Well, I've been driving that truck since I was 12, so I agreed to try it and it's actually a lot easier that the tractor! You just have to make REALLY wide turns and everything is fine! 

Peanut Hay time is exhausting, interesting and fun! It's really fun to ride on a bale while the tractor has its spears in it and is loading it onto the trailer! 

















































IDK why the pictures are flipped.....


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

So cool! 

I always wanted to be a farmer (it got me laughed at as a kid growing up in the city) but you know what? I'm 40 years old now and would still love to be a farmer.

Thank you for sharing your photos. Lucky you!

PS. I assume peanut hay would be similar to alfalfa? I've never even seen a peanut plant!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

trailhorserider said:


> So cool!
> 
> I always wanted to be a farmer (it got me laughed at as a kid growing up in the city) but you know what? I'm 40 years old now and would still love to be a farmer.
> 
> ...


Peanut hay is the alfalfa of the south. So yes, I think it is similar! 

If you ever want to be a farmer, just buy a truck and trailer and come down south, there will be people looking to hire someone to haul their hay! lol


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

So, yesterday we moved 30 bales of hay which is quite a lot! I think we need to move about 120 more before the field is empty. And then we will need about 100 more before we have enough for the whole year.

I think we will move 30 more today and then get the last 3 loads on Friday and Saturday. Tomorrow is a huge Agricultural expo that we go to every year, so that will be fun!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awww, that is so cool!  Beautiful too! That sounds like fun!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

We got hay again today. This is the first time I've taken Flint with me in the Truck, but he was a trooper! I was gonna take Ida, but turns out she had gotten penned up and I had to hurry, so maybe she can come next time!

I just sat in the truck and listened to music while my dad loaded hay........

More pictures! I love taking photos if ya'll haven't already figured that out :smile:


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Cool! I'm way up North, and have never heard of peanut hay before! We're also trucking the hay from the fields right now. My dad finally bought a hay trailer, so we don't have to use our tiny car hauler anymore! We have a lot of hay as well; around 1200 bales. A big part of it is kinda bad quality lake hay (There used to be a lake where we live. It's pretty much dried up now; kinda swampy at some places. It's crown land or something, and we have permission to hay there. Not very good quality, but OK for the cows.), and there's like, 50-100 good second cut bales, but most of it is normal to good quality hay.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Yikes!!! What a day we had yesterday! It's raining today so we needed to get ALL of the hay out of the field and under the barn. We started out about 10:00AM and had the last load headed home behind the tractor when the tractor died. SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yep! 

Called some friends and they pulled the tractor and hay wagon home....anyways, long story short, it was a blown fuse. The cows got fed late and the hay was put under the barn later than expected, but all is well that ends well and NO MORE HAY TO HAUL!!! Well, as far as I know lol



Besides that, my first nephew was born! Busy days, but I wouldn't change it for the world!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Congratulations on the new addition to your family!

Thanks for sharing photos--such a cool machine


----------

